

What's the single most valuable lesson you've learned in your professional life? - toomuchcoffee
http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-single-most-valuable-lesson-youve-learned-in-your-professional-life

======
toomuchcoffee
"I'm worth it."

------
jamesbritt
Ask for more.

